# '66 GTO heater hose bracket & wire harness hold downs



## histoy (May 22, 2019)

Hi folks. I'm new to GTOs so I may be asking some dumb questions, but here I go...

My '66 has AC and the heater hose runs from the front to the firewall without any kind of bracket to secure it to the inner fender. Is there suppose to be one on the car to keep the hose from flopping around? I've looked at several GTO parts suppliers catalogs, but I can't find one listed.

I'm also looking for the plastic wire harness fasteners that fit into a hole and fold over the wire, then fit into the part that originally went into the hole. They are black and about 3/8" wide and 3" long. I think they are also used to secure the windshield washer hose on either side of the radiator. Again, I looked at several suppliers catalogs, and I even looked at Jegs, Summit, and Yogi's. Can someone tell me where to find them?

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide...Brian


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

histoy said:


> Hi folks. I'm new to GTOs so I may be asking some dumb questions, but here I go...
> 
> My '66 has AC and the heater hose runs from the front to the firewall without any kind of bracket to secure it to the inner fender. Is there suppose to be one on the car to keep the hose from flopping around? I've looked at several GTO parts suppliers catalogs, but I can't find one listed.
> 
> ...



What a stupid question. LOL Hang tight, I am sure GTOJUNIOR will answer your questions and shoot you a picture as well.

Welcome to the forums. How about a photo of your car? We like to see pics and pics of what you are doing. :thumbsup:


----------



## histoy (May 22, 2019)

I bought Bob Ricco's '66 GTO hardtop. He was the president of The Original GTO Club. The car is in excellent shape, but my wife and I are just doing some nit picky detailing under the hood.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

welcome ...


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

On almost all the AC cars I've come across 65-67 they all had a Metal Hose Strap that bolted to the Inner Fender. 

Ames has them.


----------



## histoy (May 22, 2019)

Thank you GTOJUNIOR. I looked in their current catalog, but I couldn't find it there. I just went on their website and they have it listed for $10.50. I really appreciate your help. Do you have any ideas of where I can find the wire fasteners?...Brian


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

No worries, 
As far as wire/cable retainer not sure which ones your after but Ames should have you covered, 
as I'm sure most Pontiac Part Vendors should have the same offerings.
Cheers.


----------



## histoy (May 22, 2019)

Thanks again!


----------

